# Ideas blocking rain on screened lanai??



## soozee (Aug 1, 2013)

I live in Florida and need a reasonably priced solution to blocking torrential rain on my porch. I don't want to block my view or my breeze when its not pouring rain. i would prefer a more permanent than temporary solution.I considered the Eze Breeze acrylic window panels, but it's very expensive. 
DIY is a good option I just need the idea. We of course have hurricanes to consider also, so a permanent solution might not be practical. I thought about clear vinyl but not crazy about how that might look.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum soozee.

How about posting some pictures of the lanai area so we can see what you have to work with.


----------



## soozee (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok here are the pics, all three sides that would need covering of some kind. I appreciate your interest and hopeful for some ideas. Thanks


----------

